# 2012-2013 Snow Forecast



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

My wife found this online, thought I would pass it on. Looks good for me here in NJ. But we all know the weather guessers.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I think I will start sending that out with my seasonal contract for proposals. Lol. I just heard yesterday that the Weather Channel will start naming blizzards like they do hurricanes. I think Athena will be the first one.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Wilnip;1496360 said:


> I think I will start sending that out with my seasonal contract for proposals. Lol. I just heard yesterday that the Weather Channel will start naming blizzards like they do hurricanes. I think Athena will be the first one.


I like that ideaThumbs Up


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

I was watching the weather channel tonight and a meteorologist said El nino wasn't happening. Not even a weak one. That we would stay in Neutral. Neutral winter is hard to forecast he said and he wouldn't make a prediction yet on what this winter would be like


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

yes el nino is dead, what we hav is a la nada going on, but if the NAO goes negative, it can get cold, and snow , but thats only a small piece of this winters puzzle


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

You guys are making my day. Keep talking lots of snow, and giving me hope for a productive winter...



Gracias Amigos ! Thumbs Up


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Current water temps*

http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/map/clim/sst.anom.anim.week.html


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

http://unofficialnetworks.com/winters-2012-2013-2014-frigid-104605/

http://unofficialnetworks.com/weak-el-nio-2012-2013-winter-world-meteorological-organization-107654/

http://unofficialnetworks.com/strong-el-nino-20122013-winter-snowstorms-cold-prediction-105849/


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

ken643;1498556 said:


> http://unofficialnetworks.com/winters-2012-2013-2014-frigid-104605/
> 
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/weak-el-nio-2012-2013-winter-world-meteorological-organization-107654/
> 
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/strong-el-nino-20122013-winter-snowstorms-cold-prediction-105849/


Well thats not all over the place.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

ken643;1498556 said:


> http://unofficialnetworks.com/winters-2012-2013-2014-frigid-104605/
> 
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/weak-el-nio-2012-2013-winter-world-meteorological-organization-107654/
> 
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/strong-el-nino-20122013-winter-snowstorms-cold-prediction-105849/


nic find Ken, just jb isn;t with accu-weather anymore, and el nino is dead at least for now


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats ALL total BS . theres no predicting months in advance. You need to wake up at 3AM and look out your window , thats the only accuweather forcast you can go by . Your making yourself nuts with all this crap.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

jmac5058;1498781 said:


> Thats ALL total BS . theres no predicting months in advance. You need to wake up at 3AM and look out your window , thats the only accuweather forcast you can go by . Your making yourself nuts with all this crap.


Agree, they were all wrong last year. What makes it any different this year.


----------



## Dendrite (Oct 8, 2012)

I agree. Last year was a bust. Let's hope this year makes up for the lack in winter last year! Also, I'm not sure if you guys have heard of WeatherBELL... but I used them last winter and am returning again this winter. They are surprisingly a really useful service (even though the winter was less than ideal)... full access to their meteorologists and all. I always like when people pass along useful information, so I thought I would let you all know.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

jmac5058;1498781 said:


> Thats ALL total BS . theres no predicting months in advance. You need to wake up at 3AM and look out your window , thats the only accuweather forcast you can go by . Your making yourself nuts with all this crap.


Shoot, they only got it right once last year, and that was 24 hours out. Every other forecast last season was wrong.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I;m a weatherbell member, since day 1


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

I think when storms start rolling into California on a regular basis, then we will know El Nino is taking effect. I was watching WC yesterday and they were showing that Southern California was getting its first rains in a long time. That is a good signussmileyflag


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Charles;1499665 said:


> I think when storms start rolling into California on a regular basis, then we will know El Nino is taking effect. I was watching WC yesterday and they were showing that Southern California was getting its first rains in a long time. That is a good signussmileyflag


Thats really not a sign of el nino, it just mean we hav an active sub tropic jet stream something that was lacking last year


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

FISHERBOY;1499912 said:


> Thats really not a sign of el nino, it just mean we hav an active sub tropic jet stream something that was lacking last year


Yea that leads to storms moving into Southern California and then they track across the south half of the US. Typical La Nina summers winters, the jet stream shifts to the north but there were other factors last winters that made it shift way far north:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Niño–Southern_Oscillation

" Meanwhile, significantly wetter winters are present in northwest Mexico and the southwest United States including central and southern California, "


----------



## KDB33 (Sep 16, 2012)

ken643;1496342 said:


> My wife found this online, thought I would pass it on. Looks good for me here in NJ. But we all know the weather guessers.


That is the same thing the old farmers almanac is saying for this season. Not looking good for me again this year hear in WI.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I won;t be to sur, if storms cut to my west u'll end up getting some type of snow, this winters pattern anything can happen, keep the faith ,and good luck this season!!!


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Well it looks like now the signs are pointing to a strengthening el Nino and some have upgraded my area from below normal to near normal snowfall. If it continues strengthening we could be looking at a decent season.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok gotta chime in just met a guy here who does work on 4x4 truck shop . He has been in business for 26 yr and live in the burbs of Chicago . He is originally from Utah and said he was to go hunting in week and said his area he goes to in Utah is under about 4ft of snow now which is real real early his says also show me some maps and says Midwest and east coast should see more snow and cold this season. He also showed me that the Greenland block is in full force now early and that the EL NIÑO Pattern is all but gone


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

I just looked at the extended weather forecast and it has changed to being a lot colder than normal the first part of November


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Italiano67;1500647 said:


> Well it looks like now the signs are pointing to a strengthening el Nino and some have upgraded my area from below normal to near normal snowfall. If it continues strengthening we could be looking at a decent season.


You may want to recheck that info:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=139170


----------

